

Caching dynamic content with etagify - 6a68
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/02/fantastic-front-end-performance-in-node-part-2-a-node-js-holiday-season-part-6/

======
6a68
_crickets_

I had fun writing it, FWIW.

